# Zampounidis , Wenzel , Bähr , Landsmann , Woll [C7]



## starmaker (11 Aug. 2010)

So , hab mal wieder ein paar Collagen mitgebracht. Hatte noch ein paar Caps übrig von Felicitas Woll aus dem Krimi die noch für eine dritte Collage reichten , also volle Ausbeute würde ich sagen. Tanja Wenzel die vielen aus Verbotene Liebe oder auch Wilde Engel kennen spielt zur Zeit bei Anna & die Liebe mit und ist ein echter Blickfang. Luise Bähr müsste eigentlich auch fast jeder Celebfan kennen , vor ihrer Hauptrolle in Hanna spielte sie ua. in Mallorca , Unter Uns und vielen anderen Serien mit. Kerstin Landsmann von der ich schon immer Fan bin ist leider ausser in Soko Köln nicht wirklich viel im TV zu sehen aber wenigstens besser als gar nicht. Anastasia Zampounidis hat man nach ihrer MTV Zeit eigentlich nur noch in irgendwelchen Promi Shows gesichtet , darum freut es mich umso mehr das ich sie wieder als Moderatorin cappen kann. Euch viel Spass mit den Collagen 



 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## General (11 Aug. 2010)

für deine Collagen der Girls


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2010)

:thx: dir für die Collagen der hübschen Mädels


----------



## Q (12 Aug. 2010)

schöne Collagen, danke für die Arbeit! :thumbup:


----------



## bofrost (12 Aug. 2010)

:thx: für die Collagen der Mädels

besonders Luise Bähr
die sind vom feinsten :thumbup:


----------



## mark lutz (13 Aug. 2010)

wunderbar die collagen danke


----------



## Punisher (13 Aug. 2010)

nette Arbeit


----------



## kaplan1 (13 Aug. 2010)

Nice Caps_Thx!


----------



## Franky70 (13 Aug. 2010)

Ich gucke "Soko Köln" praktisch nur wegen Katrin Landsmann, danke.


----------



## Geniesser (13 Aug. 2010)

tolle collagen danke


----------



## hubertle (1 Okt. 2010)

Super. Danke


----------



## fredclever (1 Okt. 2010)

Tolle Bilder, danke dafür.


----------



## jom222 (4 Okt. 2010)

Danke!


----------



## G3GTSp (28 Dez. 2010)

schöne collagen,danke


----------



## fredclever (28 Dez. 2010)

Ich *DANKE FÜR DIE SCHÖNHEITEN*


----------



## profaneproject (12 Jan. 2011)

_*Danke für Kerstin !!*_


----------



## berki (13 Jan. 2011)

EIN GROSSES DANKESCHÖN FÜR DIE COLLAGEN VON DEN HINREISSEN SCHÖNEN DAMEN!!!!!!
berki


----------



## dumbas (26 März 2011)

vielen Dank


----------



## frank63 (26 März 2011)

einfach super Arbeit. danke.


----------

